# Coca Cola? (or Pepsi?)



## mickster (Jun 4, 2008)

I did a quick search and didn't see anyone write anything about Cola for a marinade. Has anyone done London Broil or another meat with Coke? I've heard it can actually work nicely with spices and such.

Any recipes or links would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 4, 2008)

I've seen a couple of cola marinades in the recipe section as well as a cola sauce.  I'll look for the links and get back to you.

Although in answer to the question...Pepsi all the way!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





KC


----------



## linescum (Jun 4, 2008)

i marinaded a sirloin tip roast with Dr. Pepper that turned out great

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=14253


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey Mickster, you've had a few good posts but never told us about yourself! Please head to Roll Call and introduce yourself - we're nosey and want to know that stuff (where you're from, what kind of smoker, experience, etc...).


----------



## erain (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.thatsmyhome.com/bbqpit/ch...-bbq-sauce.htm

heres a couple coke sauces plus others. have to agree though, pepsi all the way!!!


----------



## coyote (Jun 4, 2008)

*Coca-Cola Barbecue Sauce or pepsi cola*

_Makes 2 cups_


Dare to be different. That's Jim Budros's motto, and his culinary open-mindedness has won the financial advisor turned pit bull boss a championship at the Kansas City Royal International Barbecue Contest. What's different about his barbecue sauce is its main flavoring, an ingredient most people are more likely to drink than cook with: Coke! This isn't quite as strange as it sounds, because Coke is sweet, tart, and spicy the flavor profile of most great barbecue sauces. Incidentally, pot roast braised in Coca-Cola is a favorite in Venezuela. 


1 cup Coca Cola / pepsi cola your choice.
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1/2 cup A-l Steak Sauce
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper


Combine all the ingredients in a heavy, non-reactive saucepan and gradually bring to a boil over medium heat. Reduce the heat slightly to obtain a gentle simmer. Simmer the sauce until reduced by a quarter, 6 to 8 minutes. Use right away or transfer to a large jar, cover, cool to room temperature, and refrigerate. The sauce will keep for several months. 

I found this putzin around..not basic but a good recipe.and I think any one can add or delete ingredients to it to their taste.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 4, 2008)

I know a few folks that use Cherry Coke as a marinade for their chicken. I've had their product and it's mighty fine.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 4, 2008)

as long as it leaves some room for vodka or rum, I like either!

Gotta be diet though, I can barely see my shoes anymore!


----------



## coyote (Jun 5, 2008)

a man after my heart..

Dam Capt. Dan are ya sure ya have shoes on??lol...  and aspertaine in diet is worse the the sugar in regular. heck, I would just drink straight from the bottle instead of the bad mixes.. but that does not set a good image..lol..


----------



## jtribout (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry........ It's Coke-Colo for me, and *no* diet. What Feet?


----------



## diesel fanatic (Jun 5, 2008)

Pepsi is sweeter ... but Coke has more acid to break down the meat. 
But if it has to be drank, COKE is the REAL THANG!!!! 
Unless you're trying to wash down a moon pie ... then it's RC Cola!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2008)

I gotta go with Texas Hunter on this one give me the Pepsi


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 5, 2008)

Dr Pepper is where its at.  I know of a smoke house that sold, that used it.  they had good food too.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok I see the coke. & pepsi..Yes I am a Coke girl..But no Root Beer...Another darn Food Network weekend special...we were mainatin' everything we could find in root beer, not to mention reducing it down for sauces... I have to say Root Beer rocks for me...& the better the root beer..the better the marinade....YUMMY


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 6, 2008)

I put Coke in the water pan when smoking poultry.  Adds a nice flavor to the skin.

My beverage of choice though is Code Red Mountain Dew.  I swear that they must mix heroin into that stuff!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 6, 2008)

ajthepoolman;202597 said:
			
		

> I put Coke in the water pan when smoking poultry. Adds a nice flavor to the skin.
> 
> *My beverage of choice though is Code Red Mountain Dew. I swear that they must mix heroin into that stuff![/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 6, 2008)

Keep buyin' that coke!  Berkshire need to make a turnaround!  

And I have to agree with ajthepoolman, adding coke to the water pan does give poultry a nice flavor!


----------



## shawnr5 (Jun 6, 2008)

The *only* reason to buy Coke is to clean cast iron with. Dissolving the rust and such might actually improve the taste. If it goes into my body, it's Pepsi.


----------



## davy (Jun 6, 2008)

I use Coca-Cola in my Kokanee (fish) brine, --  fantastic!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 6, 2008)

Short story from me - true story

When we were young, we'd go to Grandma's house and she always had Coke. She wouldn't let us drink from the dirty bottles if she could get around it. Well one day my brothers and I went to visit and of course she offered up the Coke. My older brother got one before I did and started drinking it before Grandma caught up with us. She got out the glasses and ice and made us pour it to the glasses. When my brother poured his into the glass there was a mouse in the bottle. 

Ewww he was drinking straight from the bottle. This went to prove Grandma was right about dirty bottles for one thing and for another, since that day I have NEVER drank Coke again. (30+ years and counting)

It's Pepsi or water or nothing for me. I'm sure that could happen, and probably has, with Pepsi ... but it hasn't.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

If you get the opportunity try Virgil's rootbeer and Henry Weinhardts rootbeet!!


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 6, 2008)

pepsi all the way.....but u know what irrating is when you go to a fast food joint or resturant  9/10 times they serve coke..whats up with that


----------



## teeotee (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll switch between the two depending on my mood. 

On a side note ....... i was in the grocery store last night and was passing the bbq sauce section They had a Dr. Pepper sauce and an A&W Rootbeer sauce. Didn't get any ...... kinda like making my own but will prob give them a try, then try to recreate it if i like it.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

Makes me sad too.  Disneyland is all Coke too, so I drink water!


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 6, 2008)

Mostly Pepsi around all the Fast Food stores here! YEAH!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 6, 2008)

Coke is very aggressive at getting new customers. The are approx. the same price as Pepsi per serving, but they offer certain incentives (cash back and / or same shipping price for franchise locations) for a certain period to get the customers switched over.

It's happening all over my area. There are only a few places left that serve Pepsi... what a shame.


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 6, 2008)

This is just an interesting site... It breaks down by region what people call their carbonated beverages.   It's a little dated (2002) but still relevant. 

http://popvssoda.com:2998/


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

BBQ Addict, is that a Weimaraner?  They're one of my favorites along with Great Danes!
KC


----------



## rivet (Jun 7, 2008)

Have to have Coca-cola when making a country ham.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jun 7, 2008)

One of the prominent flavors in cococola is derived from coriander seed, very citrusy and an obvious choice for flavoring. Pepsi is sweeter and an excellent remedy for hangover(coke always comes up empty in that department) but coke has a broader flavor spectrum.


----------



## erain (Jun 7, 2008)

yup gotta settle for sprite in those cases lol


----------



## 2cycle (Jun 7, 2008)

I've used coke many times in the past for a marinade ingredient.  My son likes to use Dales marinade a lot. But I find it to make my meats too salty. I've been mixing the Dales with coke to tone down the salt flavor. Now its the wifes favorite with the steaks.

Greg


----------



## mickster (Jun 7, 2008)

Good points re: Coriander; never knew that...

Now as to the hangover? Never tried that...for me it's black coffee and 3-4 very dry fried eggs over hard...eats up the acid...oh and a banana and lots of water for dessert!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Michael


----------



## supervman (Jun 7, 2008)

Not to steal his fire. 
Yes it is. 
GREAT family dogs (like Labs). 
Ours was a great hunter as well. 
Some of em are ugly, but that's a nice lookin one.


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jun 8, 2008)

If its rootbeer It has to be Henry's


----------

